# Jelks Island Sportsman Club



## Brian123 (Aug 31, 2007)

This club has 10,000 acres of land that has never been hunted as a club before. Overabundance of hogs, turkeys and deer. 
Located North of Brunswick, Ga., this club needs three more members. 
Quote from club pres., "Have seen a few 120-130 in. class bucks so far. Seen a big 10 in mid-May that was at least 14in. wide. Could be a real monster by season. A big 130 in. 9 pt. also observed." 
Campsite with water and electric available. 
Go to www.outdoorclubnews.com for more info !


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Aug 31, 2007)

$$$


----------



## bustershaw (Aug 31, 2007)

website says $2000


----------



## lukejlabrecque (Sep 2, 2007)

good lord that's a lot of money for a club, or am i just poor?


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Sep 2, 2007)

Used to be known as Jelks Pasture here locally, I guess "island" makes it sound a little more exclusive It is coastal property so I'm sure there are some little islands and hammocks as well as marsh.  I know the folks that owned this land for years and it sold quite a while back, but they kept the hunting rights.  If I remember right International Paper had the property and within the last 2 years they purchased the hunting rights back from David Jelks for $200,000.   IP has had much of their land for sale and this property may have sold again, I feel sure that is why they purchased the Hunting rights, so they could market the property.   It was hunted  for years prior the sale of the and/ hunt rights- though I doubt enough to hurt. I do know  they ran dogs in there several times a year and I'm sure  it was still hunted some also. The land is in Liberty County along Hwy 17 going toward I- 95. 

We have decent deer here but the record in Liberty Co is like a 120 class if I'm not mistaken (check GON). Closer you get to the coast, typically the smaller the deer. 10,000 acres is a lot of land though and with some management, who knows?


----------

